# ajouter compiler flag XCODE



## yachiro (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila ma question est assez simple je voulais savoir comment faire pour ajouter le flag "-g" sur Xcode afin qu'il me génère un exécutable qui puisse m'indiquer quelques informations quand j'essaye de le debugger avec gdb (parce que bon les erreurs EXC_BAD_ACCESS on a connu plus "précis" )

Merci bonne journée


----------



## Céroce (16 Août 2011)

Pour ajouter des flags il faut éditer la cible. Sous Xcode 4:
- sélectionner le projet
- sélectionner la cible
- rubrique Build Settings
- renseigner Other C Flags

Reste que c'est inutile pour ce que tu veux faire. Pour déboguer, il suffit de mettre des points d'arrêt dans la marge, et on peut consulter les valeurs au bas de la fenêtre et avoir accès à gdb.
Quand ça plante, Xcode indique sur la gauche l'état de la pile "Call Stack" qui permet de voir le cheminement des appels de fonctions/méthodes qui ont conduit au plantage.


----------



## ntx (16 Août 2011)

Et pour les applications lancées en dehors de Xcode, la pile d'appels du thread crashé doit se trouver dans le fichier crash log de l'application, visible dans la Console.


----------

